# A little muffler trivia



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I have seen several questions but no answers to the age old question, "What does the stock muffler weigh?" Well today I decided to remove my Super 40's to see what the sound of no mufflers was like. It was very different but would be more tame by having the pipes and tips made to exit out the back. I just unbolted and drove it as is. It was definatly an attention getter! Well enough talk, here's the pics.

Stock 20lbs Super 40's 14lbs


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

Whatcha like better the flowmasters or just stright pipes? I thought about both but don't want it too loud. From Smitty's video clip that sound is good but that would be to loud for me.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

With the right tips and maybe a straight through muffler (SLP bullet), I would like the straight pipes. But I would keep the 40's for road trips. It all boils down to what the wife wants. I would like to get the 5" tips that Borla sells on their '05 kit. I couldn't tell a difference in performance at all, just a distinct exhaust note. When I get my long tubes, I imagine it will be even meaner.


----------

